# Wie findet Ihr das neue Magazin?????



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2003)

Wir haben viele Eurer Anregungen umgesetzt, es gibt jetzt ein Archiv mit den alten Artikeln, man kann das Magazin  auf einmal insgesamt rutnerladen, die Schriftfarbe wurde geändert und so weiter.
Wie gefällt Euch das neue Magazin??
Anregunen, Kritjk, Lob oder wie??


----------



## angeltreff (29. März 2003)

Ich habe ja immer gemeckert, dass man es nicht komplett runterladen kann - nun habe ich erst mal nichts mehr zu meckern. #h


----------



## buggs (30. März 2003)

:g :b Wiedermal ein sehr großes Lob:m 
Macht weiter so#h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. März 2003)

Wirklich gute Arbeit von euch. Da gibs absolut nichts zu meckern. Jedenfalls nicht von mir. #h


----------



## scholle01 (30. März 2003)

Gute Arbeit#r


----------



## Wedaufischer (1. Mai 2003)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand den Tipp geben, wie ich die Ausgabe komplett herunterladen kann?

Danke im voraus.


----------



## Dok (1. Mai 2003)

Hier


----------



## Wedaufischer (1. Mai 2003)

Danke Dok für die Info.

Das habe ich allerdings schon probiert bevor ich meine Frage stellte.

Wenn ich eine Rechtsklick darauf mache, komm ein PopUp mit dem Hinweis auf "Angelpraxis.de....das Anglerboardmagazin!".

Mache ich einen Doppelklick, erscheint ein neues, großes leeres IE-Fenster.;+ 

Hinweis: Active-X ist und bleibt bei mir allerdings deaktiviert.

Wenn nur mit AX: Gibt es auch eine andere Alternative?


----------



## Dok (1. Mai 2003)

Ich vermute mal das der Acrobat Reader nicht installiert ist.

Den kannst Du unter dem Link oben kostenlos herunterladen!


----------



## Wedaufischer (2. Mai 2003)

Hallo Dok,

Acrobat ist installiert. M.E. liegt es am AX.

Allerdings, welchen Sinn macht es den Acorbat zu starten, um eine Datei runterzuladen.?;+


----------



## Petrusautor (3. Mai 2003)

Super-Arbeit, Jungs!
Das, was ihr da leistet, ist schon enorm. Die  ganze Community müsste eigentlich 24-stündigen Beifall spenden.
Sagt  mal, habt ihr denn überhaupt noch Zeit zum Angeln?


----------



## Dok (3. Mai 2003)

...nein leider. Ich weis gar nicht mehr ob das dicke ende der Rute vorne oder hinten hinkommt...... :c


----------



## Albatros (3. Mai 2003)

saubere Arbeit Dok #6 :m


----------



## angeltreff (3. Mai 2003)

Martin, spätestens am Edersee wird geangelt, klar !!!


----------



## Andreas Michael (4. Mai 2003)

Einfach goil, es gibt nichts zu meckern bin absolut begeistert so wie es ist, #r #r  

Kann mir auch gut vorstellen das es sehr viel arbeit gemacht hat, vorallem wenn man bedenkt das auch Ihr angler seid und es von Eurer Freizeit ( Angelzeit abgeht).


----------



## ollidi (5. Mai 2003)

Ich finde es genial. :m

Hut ab vor Euch, ich bringe Euch gerade Standing Ovations. Hoffe, Ihr könnt es hören. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2003)

Hört man doch gerne:m :m :m 

Und wie schon mal gesagt: 
Im Gegensatz zu den Zeitschriften könnt Ihr alle wie beim Anglerboard auch das Magazin selbst mitgestalten!!

Traut Euch und schickt Artikel (Worddokument, Schrift Times New Roman, Grösse 12, Fotos extra als jpg., zip. oder rar. - Datei in vernünftiger Auflösung) an:
Magazin@Anglerboard.de
:m :m :m :m :m :m :m


----------



## Tiffy (5. Mai 2003)

Hallo Thomas #h ,

ich muss auch mal loben. Das Magazin wird immer besser. Die Mai Ausgabe lässt sich prima lesen und die Artikel sind sehr Interessant. Weiter so #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2003)

Danke Tiffy:m :m 
Wäre ja schlimm ,wenn sich das Mag nicht verbessern würde.
Dazu kommen ja immer genug Anregungen, die ir, soweit technisch möglich, ja auch immer gerne umsetzen.
Bezüglich inhaltlicher Qualität verweise ich nochmal auf mein voriges Posting:
Das liegt auch mit an Euch allen!!


----------

